# Trouble posting pics from android



## bhawkins (Nov 30, 2013)

I am having difficulty posting pics from my android. I did this once, and it worked like a dream. Ever since then I cannot get the pics to post. It will ask me if I want to upload from device(yes), then asks where to look(gallery), select pic, it asks about offensive or copyrighted material(no), then shows "embedding picture" and the little circle that goes with it, yet when it goes back to the editor there is no picture there like it was on my first attempt.


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 30, 2013)

This happens to me too, I hope someone that is tech savvy can help us all.


----------



## kingfishcam (Dec 27, 2013)

I cant get this website to do anything with my galaxy.  No pics, one reply (maybe), cant start a thread, etc.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you using "mobile" website?  Link for desktop/ mobile is at the bottom of main pages.  Try clearing your browser cache....it is in app or browser settings.  You may have to log back in with credentials.  Hope this helps.

RG


----------

